# Interesting use of LB's



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I guess running a second pipe down through the roof was too mush trouble?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Haha, that's cute.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

I call that bandini express work :nuke:


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

Git-er done


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

HAHA! i thought they made LB's with knock outs on the sides so that you could do that a lil more efficiently, but it looks like dude was tapping into existing work...Whatever gets the job done though right?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That might actually be legal.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

My question would be what's in each pipe?

Being this is at a piping curb, I'd guess the large pipe is to supply power to the RTU, and smaller on is for the control wiring. Read: bell wire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> My question would be what's in each pipe?
> 
> Being this is at a piping curb, I'd guess the large pipe is to supply power to the RTU, and smaller on is for the control wiring. Read: bell wire.


I was guessing the service receptacle. You're right though... we see the control wire snuck in with the power wiring on too regular of a basis... particularly when they ran SER to the unit for the inside wiring, and only transitioned to pipe for the roof penetration.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> That might actually be legal.


 
How do you figure?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> How do you figure?


It's not prohibited by the NEC. The UL White Book does not specifically list conduit bodies and boxes without knockouts as expressly investigated for field-cut knockouts nor does it ever seem to note that field cut knockouts are ever prohibited. Assuming that's all power wiring, that probably is legal. Dumb, but probably legal.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats got "I dont have enough material in the truck to do it right " written all over it. .....
Oh yea and definatly no inspection written all over it.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Hahaha awesome


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Should the smaller, metallic LB be bonded?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CFL said:


> Should the smaller, metallic LB be bonded?


Uh-huh, but there's not really enough information to say that it isn't. It could be connected to the side of that big LB with a fitting that has bonding provisions.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Another quality installation by "Running shoe electric":jester:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

They're both PVC LB's. The smaller one has been fitted with a metallic cover.
How weather proof do you think the connection between the 2 LB's is?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> How weather proof do you think the connection between the 2 LB's is?


Probably not so much. If I saw work like this, even though I'd say it's probably legal, I'd have to wonder if the weather tightness isn't the least of your worries. When the stuff you can see is that bad, the stuff you can't see is normally much worse.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> They're both PVC LB's. The smaller one has been fitted with a metallic cover.
> How weather proof do you think the connection between the 2 LB's is?


Allright, allright, next time I'll use a myer's hub:thumbup:


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> They're both PVC LB's. The smaller one has been fitted with a metallic cover.
> How weather proof do you think the connection between the 2 LB's is?


The 1/2" LB is a Killark OLB 1, aluminum LB.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Norcal said:


> The 1/2" LB is a Killark OLB 1, aluminum LB.


No it's a pvc LB. I took the picture standing on the roof next to these LBs.

It has been fitted with a kilark metal LB cover. 
I'll try and post a larger picture that shows the tiny ridge that runs down the sides of plastic LB's. The ridge is a side effect of the molding process. If memory serves me correct there's no gasket in the small one either,or it is not showing around the edges. I did not touch this set up much take a cover off.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I stand corrected,there is a gasket.
Look close and you will see the ridge in the plastic on the side of the LB


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> I stand corrected,there is a gasket.
> Look close and you will see the ridge in the plastic on the side of the LB


If that 1/2" LB is plastic, why the male adapter? (At least that is what it seems like)

I've seen metallic LBs with a ridge on them as well.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> I stand corrected,there is a gasket.
> Look close and you will see the ridge in the plastic on the side of the LB


I think the issue is what WPing is between the two LBs. Odd are, someone used a unibit to make the hole and the smalller LB is held in with just a chase nipple.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats a good question John.
I have no idea what they did with that fitting,But I'm telling you it is a PVC LB.
I was on the roof when I took the picture. I wasn't there for that retail space so I didn't touch or anything,just took a picture then went back to what I was there for.
I've learned if your not there for that and it's not a life safety issue ,don't fiddle with it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That small LB says Killark on the cover. I can't find where Killark makes a PVC LB.

I also see the ridges that is common to cast metal LBs on both of them.


----------



## sparky713 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Heres a good one*

What would you guys say if i told you I got called to fix some lights on 40 foot poles and the service sagged in between the poles is ROMEX!!! I couldn't believe it when I saw it.


----------



## I Conduit (May 4, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> It's not prohibited by the NEC. The UL White Book does not specifically list conduit bodies and boxes without knockouts as expressly investigated for field-cut knockouts nor does it ever seem to note that field cut knockouts are ever prohibited. Assuming that's all power wiring, that probably is legal. Dumb, but probably legal.


I'd be curious to know if the manufacture of the LB would allow that particular installation as part of their instructions, if not then 110.3(B) would be the violation.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Thats got "I dont have enough material in the truck to do it right " written all over it. .....
> Oh yea and definatly no inspection written all over it.


Except the OP is an inspector.


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

that smaller lb has a pvc ma screwed into it so it *is* metal


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Holy crap, Deja Vu. I think I might have done that once.

Had to get to the panel below and didn't want to make another roof penetration so I snuck in via a big LB. It seemed safe, easy and went right to where I had to go.

Not sure I'd ever do it again but.....?????


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

vinster888 said:


> that smaller lb has a pvc ma screwed into it so it *is* metal


Agreed - the smaller LB is METAL. I use them all the time, and they do have a ridge through the middle of them just as you see there... i can take a pic if someone REALLy doesnt believe me.

~Matt


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I'd be curious to know if the manufacture of the LB would allow that particular installation as part of their instructions


I'd be curious if they'd disallow it.

I don't think I've ever seen instructions on an LB. 

It wouldn't matter. The only time I read instructions is on Ikea furniture/cabinets :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Agreed - the smaller LB is METAL.


I concur...there is at least a 0.0% chance that LB is PVC. I've never threaded a terminal adapter into a PVC LB. :no:


----------



## steadypimpin (Jun 8, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Holy crap, Deja Vu. I think I might have done that once.
> 
> Had to get to the panel below and didn't want to make another roof penetration so I snuck in via a big LB. It seemed safe, easy and went right to where I had to go.
> 
> Not sure I'd ever do it again but.....?????


Some things you aren't supposed to tell other people about and that is one of them. One word for that LB to LB install that I use all the time: CHEESY! Actually its extra cheesy.


----------

